# Koh Phi Phi, thailand



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My husband and I just returned this past sunday, from 9 days on Koh Phi Phi in Thailand for our wedding anniversary. I went last year with his brother (I flew my BIL out from France as a present to my husband!!) but my husband had to return for a business meeting in Shanghai, so he missed out on the trip...so this year we went again- this time for my husband and because I just like going there. But last year, his brother and I had a great time there! We'd have a drink toasted to my husband every night saying 'thanks for the vacation'. :biggrin: Bisou stayed home (she doesn't like to tan!) with a pet sitter who updated me every few days. We spent every day snorkeling and eating amazing Thai food.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: WOW! It's beautiful there! Those pictures are gorgeous. I am glad you had the chance to get away.
Great pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Some more.....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The first picture and the last picture are of Maya Bay on Phi Phi Le (there are 2 islands- Don and Le) and this is where that movie "The Beach" was filmed with Leonardo D. But you have to get there early to avoid the hoards of tourist...so we went around 8am. Phi Phi Don is where everyone stays...but no roads and no TVs (where we were), no hooker bars (very important to try not to have in thailand!), no tourists shops...just a little bungalow on a beach only accessible by boat. When we leave Shanghai, we really try to get away!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!
Our friends Son and Wife to to Thailand to visit her Parents. Their pictures are amazing also.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Andrea, I so miss taking trips to Thailand! I've never been to Koh Phi Phi, though. We only made it to Bangkok and Phuket. How is the food there? Where did you stay, if you don't mind me asking? I just love everything on the menu at the Mandarin Bangkok, but alot of people swear by the Peninsula. I feel relaxed just looking at your pictures. Okay, *almost* relaxed. 

xoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 29 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845004


> Oh Andrea, I so miss taking trips to Thailand! I've never been to Koh Phi Phi, though. We only made it to Bangkok and Phuket. How is the food there? Where did you stay, if you don't mind me asking? I just love everything on the menu at the Mandarin Bangkok, but alot of people swear by the Peninsula. I feel relaxed just looking at your pictures. Okay, *almost* relaxed.
> 
> xoxo[/B]


I _love_ both the mandarin and the peninsula in bangkok! (personally I LOVE bangkok...I wish we lived there (sigh)). Actually I wish I lived in a 5 star hotel too. lol. I've never stayed at the peninsula but I have a feeling it'd be perfectly fine with me! But I had a meeting there once.

Believe it or not, on Koh Phi Phi, we stayed at the Holiday Inn (I've stayed there twice). It's not your typical holiday inn though... I'm super picky too- I've switched rooms numerous times at the Meridian before!) and believe it or not, the holiday inn- phi phi passes for me. It's simple but not run down. And the bungalows are secure, clean and kept up.Phi Phi Holiday Inn

Also- there isn't anything really 'upmarket' on Phi Phi- there is one..the Zealoa (?) but it's on the same beach and it's part of the beach isn't as nice as the Holiday Inn's.

There's a sea gypsy village on this beach..so we ate in one of their restaurants during the evening and usually just at lunch on the beach (thai food by the hotel) which was very very good. Right out front is a live reef, so you can even snorkel there and see tons of fish.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 29 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845002


> Beautiful!!!!
> Our friends Son and Wife to to Thailand to visit her Parents. Their pictures are amazing also.[/B]


Is she from Thailand? Ohhh I'm so jealous if so! Is she a good cook?? My dream is my BIL to marry a good cooker from Thailand. lol.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

One more...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful pics...I would love that vacation too. SIGH...daydreaming now...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She is from Thailand and a wonderful cook!!!! Great Gal!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 29 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845013


> She is from Thailand and a wonderful cook!!!! Great Gal!!!![/B]


what luck! Does she have a single sister who may be interested in a poor, daydreaming french artist in Paris? lol! Just kidding!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 29 2009, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845008


> One more...[/B]


Ahhhh~~Just beautiful!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those pictures are incredible. I think I'd be tempted to just stay there.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! that looks incredible. Lucky you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That has got to be one of the most beautful places on earth! You're very lucky!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What can I say.....A-M-A-Z-I-N-G pictures, they take your breath away......so tranquil and peaceful!!! Thank you for posting and I can see why you love it so there!!! All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Anniversary!!! :chili: Which one is it? The pictures look amazing. The color of that water is what I love so much when I'm vacationing at a beach resort. It must have been idyllic...a romantic, serene place of beauty and at times it does look like you had it to yourselves. Would have loved to see a picture of you and your DH amongst those photos.  Any chance of that?
One of my favorite things to do on vacation is snorkel so that would have really been on the top of my list. Was in Turks and Caicos for our 20th anniversary and snorkeled practically every day. I think it's one of the top 10 snorkel/dive spots in the world. Couldn't get enough of it....even the shark that swam by my son, husband and I. :bysmilie: Happy you had a wonderful, delicious getaway.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 29 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845047


> Happy Anniversary!!! :chili: Which one is it? The pictures look amazing. The color of that water is what I love so much when I'm vacationing at a beach resort. It must have been idyllic...a romantic, serene place of beauty and at times it does look like you had it to yourselves. Would have loved to see a picture of you and your DH amongst those photos.  Any chance of that?
> One of my favorite things to do on vacation is snorkel so that would have really been on the top of my list. Was in Turks and Caicos for our 20th anniversary and snorkeled practically every day. I think it's one of the top 10 snorkel/dive spots in the world. Couldn't get enough of it....even the shark that swam by my son, husband and I. :bysmilie: Happy you had a wonderful, delicious getaway.[/B]


It was our 5th Anniversary. We snorkeled with a school of squid, saw a lot of barracuda, giant clams, eels, and just hundreds of neon fish. I could do that all day long. There were black tip reef sharks there but we passed on going to that area. We're not brave.

We kept saying..okay after China, let's come here and live for a few months before going onto the next place. lol!

here some (more) photos!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 29 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845039


> That has got to be one of the most beautful places on earth! You're very lucky![/B]


I was thinking the exact same thing. *sigh* Ok...yet another place to visit on by Bucket List.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The very last on you posted, of the boat between the two bluffs, was my favorite. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing pics! happy anniversary


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful place!! I bet you had an amazing time, Happy Anniversary!!


----------

